# too many rude secondhome toffs in devon?!!



## 97232

whilst driving the hitop the other day,on a normal road,in devon,where i live,a 4x4rangerover came up fast behind me,then started flashing his lights.i wasnt going that slow,so i pulled over,thinking there was something wrong with my van.as soon as i pulled over,he raced past!! what a cheek, the driver was just trying it on!! i put it down to someone,probably,a secondhomeowming toff,who brings his badways and attitude,from up country!!anyway would be interested in anyones view on this and if this sort if thing has happened to anyone else,thanks. :roll:


----------



## DABurleigh

> would be interested in anyones view on this <

My view is that you ably articulated the prejudicial chip on your shoulder.

Dave


----------



## Mike48

I'm a second home owner in Devon but I am no toff. It was'nt me.


----------



## 88901

If anyone comes up fast behind me I always look for the first place to pull over and let him/her go past. I prefer to let them pass in safety at a place of my choosing rather than become frustrated and try to pass in a dangerous place that could involve me in an accident.
Campervans and towed caravans usually travel at slower speeds than others so why not be courtious and let them go, they could be on business and don't have all day like us.


----------



## patr

What a well balanced individual, a chip on both shoulders.

Got a secondhomeowming toff detector in the van?


----------



## Rudderman

*Devon*

Not me!!!

But we are a bit simply in Devon :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnsandywhite

Rayb said:


> If anyone comes up fast behind me I always look for the first place to pull over and let him/her go past.


 8) I agree with *Rayb*. However. Seeing as I am usually doing the legal speed limit on these roads. If someone were to come screaming up behing me flashing his lights at me? I would see the instant need to do an emergency brake manouver. Just joking. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland

johnsandywhite said:


> If someone were to come screaming up behing me flashing his lights at me? I would see the instant need to do an emergency brake manouver. Just joking. :wink:


Many a true word spoken in jest ... :wink:


----------



## spykal

lonewof said:


> ,then started flashing his lights.i wasnt going that slow,so i pulled over,thinking there was something wrong with my van.as soon as i pulled over,he raced past!! what a cheek,


Hi lonewof

More likley that he was a lifeboatman on his way to a rescue...or an expectant father racing to be at the bedside of his spouse at the birth of his firstborn......and even if he was not any of these I would advise you to use this thought process to keep in check your anger....it works for me everytime.

Roadrage kills not only by the immediate effects but by a gradual build up of redundant adrenaline in your system......cool down, chill out ...you are motorhomer now :lol: :lol: :lol:

Mike


----------



## johnsandywhite

spykal said:


> Roadrage kills not only by the immediate effects but by a gradual build up of redundant adrenaline in your system....


 8O Oh! No! I've been dead for years and I don't even know it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## xgx

Sage advice Mike... road frustration is such a road to nowhere :wink:


----------



## 88927

Apart from the assumptions made about the other drivers and whether they do, in fact, own a second home in your county (probably boost the local economy too if they can afford to run a Range Rover), they may have been a plain clothes police car on a shout, or a fireman, or a doctor, or a lifeboatman........

They could have been just some ordinary Joe Blow in a hurry and being a bit cheeky, they live everywhere, and do not need to outrageously buy a second home to do it.....

Just a thought, I don't suppose you had recently pulled out of a junction onto that road? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Keith


----------



## spykal

johnsandywhite said:


> 8O Oh! No! I've been dead for years and I don't even know it. :lol: :lol: :lol:


So maybe all those posts attributed to JSW were posthumous.....

and that guy in the driving seat of the Gulfstream is an old cadaver just kept in the front seat to look good.....a bit like the mother in Hitchcocks Psycho :lol: :lol:

mike


----------



## 97232

i was doing 55mph,fast enough for the road conditions,and i dont see why i should pull over for other impatient drivers  stand up for yourself and dont be intimadated by fast drivers!!! I might have some chips,but for good reason,one being the arrogent attitude of 4x4s,not all though!And also the huge problem of local people being denied affordable homes of their own!even rentals are very expensive.Many devon communities are in big trouble,noone canafford houses because of the secondhome greed.Most people now,18-50,are having to move away,because of high prices and low wages,that is the sad reality.its a question of im alright jack for the secondhome people,maybe not all toffs!!Ah,feel better now,me devon chip has freed abit!!


----------



## spykal

hi lonewof

I have a second home.....it is called an Autosleeper Executive

mike

p.s. your getting yourself wound up again.....remember cool it and you will outlast all those other arrogant folk


----------



## Scotjimland

lonewof said:


> the arrogent attitude of 4x4s,not all though!


Well, it's fair to say that some 4x4 drivers are arrogant and bullies but unfair to generalise, that applies to many other vehicles.. 
'White Van Man' rules supreme in our neck of the woods for arrogance, bad driving and bullying. 
Is it any surprise, most are under 25, driving Merc Sprinters which can out pace many cars .. and are on impossible tight delivery schedules .. many on 'pay per drop'.


----------



## DABurleigh

God grant me the serenity 
to accept the things I cannot change; 
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference.


----------



## MicknPat

I would pull over and let them past in the hope that around the next bend is a GATSO or Police radar :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## 97232

Thanks for all your replies.I am now off my high horse,and yes,live and let live!I am now calm and mellow,having said the things i wanted to say   :roll:  ps ah....recession-houseprice crash!......hee!hee! pps ah,must keep that chattering monkey quiet!!!! 8)


----------



## johnsandywhite

:lol: Hi *lonewof*. I must make the point that I currently own 2 Houses and 2 RV's (one for sale BTW). I consider myself neither arrogant nor better than anyone else on the road. I also agree that people should not be placed into categories. Viva la Difference. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh

Lonewof,

However, note JSW did not deny being a toff.



Dave


----------



## johnsandywhite

DABurleigh said:


> However, note JSW did not deny being a toff.


 8O Me a Toff? Geroff. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Texas

When you drive a van of my vintage, pulling in safely and letting the 'faster ones' pass becomes a way of life. Especially climbing the Verdon gorge etc.
I always get friendly toots as I pull off the road...least I think they're friendly toots.

I know my own and my vans limitations.

I'm the van you'll see using the slow vehicle lanes in France.

The last time we went through a radar trap in France , I swear the policeman looked at his radar gun, shook it vigorously, then strolled back to his bike shaking his head in disbelief.


Texas


----------



## 88844

I heard an interesting comment from a resident of Padstow last year.
You don't have to sell to the highest bidder do you?
Also in Abereron again last year I saw houses for sale in the local estate agents windows stating 'Will only be sold to people already living in the area or their relatives'
Just a thought. Back to the thread. My wife usually says, " Leave it. That is someone's father/son/wife/mother and just feel sorry for them as we do not have to rush everywhere.


----------



## beyondajoke

*Passing*

Hi All,

I also let drivers pass who drive up behind me flashing their lights. I wait until a double decker bus appears on the opposite side of the road and then wave them past, if that doesn't work I let the "James Bond" half shafts go complete with tungsten carbide blades to rip the nearside to shreds as they pass, quickly retracting them and then on stopping to help, ask "what could have caused that!!!" 
Usually this has a calming effect on aggressive drivers and once the diarrhoea has passed they become much more considerate to the motorhomeing public!!!


----------



## 94969

''I would pull over and let them past in the hope that around the next bend is a GATSO or Police radar 

__________
Mick and Pat ''

It reminds me of an incident many years ago, I was returning from the West Country in a HGV. That tells you how long ago. I was coming down to the severn bridge ( M4 ) on a Friday afternoon, traffic was at a standstill and cars were cutting down the hard shoulder to jump the Q.
I pulled my lorry half on to the hard shoulder to stop them, a car went around me up the grass verge and thanked me with two fingers in a 'V' sort of gesture.  
about a mile down the m/way the police were pulling them in (well they were lined up and waiting ) and booking them, it was nice to see him get booked.    

C.B. was a wonderful thing in those days. fore warned is fore armed.  

Roy.


----------



## ladybird666

we are fulltimers and find alot of people are just genraley rude and all ways in a hurry .


----------



## 92046

*Driving*

was this in an area where the local fire station is operated by retained firemen ??? was he responding to a pager fire call, local people will know the firemens cars / vans and pull over,

I live in an area that only have a retained service, but there again, ANY car going at high speed, I give a wide berth or pull over


----------



## Yeti

Hi all

I feel most strongly on this subject!! as an ex long haul continental truck driver, I have seen most things on the road. Why not be sensible and let the clowns come past. 
More to the point though avery good friend of mine was killed 2 weeks ago on his motor bike, his death was caused by an idiot taking offence to him being behind, and standing on his brakes for no reason other than he was miffed at him being behind.
Net result ,I widow and 2 fatherless young boys
Drive sensibly and safely

Dave T


----------



## 101075

I sit in the let them past camp as they may have a genuine reason to be in a hurry.


----------



## devonidiot

If I'm driving the m/h I will always let faster traffic pass when possible, I'm often travelling below the legal speed limit on open roads and don't want to hold up local traffic.

Also as part of my business I used to drive a 'white van' having to make a large number of drops per day. As with all white van drivers I was quite used to being treated badly by other drivers many times every day. Often when manouevering in cul-de-sacs, other drivers would 'nip' behind me, only my oversize mirrors prevented quite a few accidents. Car drivers would often cut me off with the attitude 'it's only a van I'm more important' attitude. Remember a 'white van man' is working, trying to get their deliveries to their customers, which may be you.


----------



## teemyob

*Labeling*

Hello,

Firstly, I think you should get rid of the idea that he was a second home owning toff. Lets face it if he did not stop to take issue with you and to discuss why he was driving in such a manor, it could have been for many a reason. May not have even been his car!. Do you have this assumption just because he drove a 4x4?.

When I drive my wifes Audi A2 or my daughters Toyota Yaris, other drivers and in particular Van and 4x4 drivers drive on my tail and in a very aggresive manor towards me (or more the car!). Yet when I am in my VWT5, driving in the same manor I get virtually none doing this. What I do get is people in smaller cars wanting to get past me because I block there view.

As someone who has owned and driven 100's of different vehicles it amazes me how different people treat you on the roads according to what you drive, never more so than scince we got our motorhome, amazing how many drivers react badly to us. Examples being flashing lights and waving franticly because we ar using the middle lane for overtaking, blatently pulling out of Service stations or junctions in front of you and pedestrians who just walk out into the road (mainly French but they do that to everyone).

Trev


----------



## mauramac

Sometimes when you get angry for one thing a load of other annoyances spill out and thats what lonewof seems to have done. Makes me wonder how that anger can still be there some time after the event though. Unless he has a laptop in the van, pulled over and ripped off the post on here to relieve his frustration :? 

It is annoying to have some selfish driver do something silly but normally by the time I've got home the anger has passed.

As for second home owners in the beautiful West Country - this is the second person on here to complain about incomers/2nd home owners and I'm getting a bit sick and tired of it. The sellers don't care enough to restrict the sale to a local person and I think every one should have a right to buy where ever they want.

Maura


----------



## 96088

Texas said:


> I'm the van you'll see using the slow vehicle lanes in France.
> Texas


No doubt being held up by our van :wink:

We never see a traffic jam unless we look in the wing mirrors.


----------



## krull

lonewof said:


> whilst driving the hitop the other day,on a normal road,in devon,where i live,a 4x4rangerover came up fast behind me,then started flashing his lights.i wasnt going that slow,so i pulled over,thinking there was something wrong with my van.as soon as i pulled over,he raced past!! what a cheek, the driver was just trying it on!! i put it down to someone,probably,a secondhomeowming toff,who brings his badways and attitude,from up country!!anyway would be interested in anyones view on this and if this sort if thing has happened to anyone else,thanks. :roll:


Next time you wil know to slowly stop without pulling in so he can't get by. slowly get out and inspect the rear of your van then ask him politely what is the cause for concern.

He wont be as quick to try it on next time. :lol:


----------

